# Bargain bakfiets?



## Piemaster (1 Apr 2012)

Just spotted this on ebay if anyones interested. No connection with seller and if it wasn't for the distance (160+ miles) and the fact I recently xtracycled a bike I'd be having a punt on it as a shopping bike.


----------



## david1701 (1 Apr 2012)

sad times its in suffolk :s


----------

